# rocky fork??



## jigfisher (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone been out on it yet. If so whats the water temps. Anyone fishin the early bird there next weeken?


----------



## burley bass (Sep 17, 2011)

Haven't been out there yet this year. I was planning on fishing the early bird tourney with my wife, but if winter doesn't release its grip a little, we won't be there. Are you fishing the tx.


----------



## Rod62 (Jul 27, 2012)

Was there Saturday.Water temp was 38-39.Never got a bite.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Water is very cold still from what I have seen. Talked to a few guys who didn't get a bite on sunday. They were talking about how they would probably skip the earlybird tourney because the water was still so cold. Lots of people out trying to get into them though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard 39-41 on Sunday from some friends, BTW next Saturday is the SWOCC Open catfish event at RFL. should be a good time, PM for details if anyone is interested, ( boat only) 

Salmonid


----------



## reckmanmd (Jun 1, 2010)

I heard the early bird was cancelled this year, is that not the case?


----------



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

If you get on the tri rivers bass club website it says they will no longer be holding the original early bird tourney at rocky fork lake.... but there is another bass tourney being held on april 27. I will get more info on it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just returned from Rocky Fork. I boated 4 bass, 7 crappie and 5 fat sunfish. The water was coooold and the bite was slow. The wind was ripping too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

The early bird got taken over by a different group and they are still holding it there on Saturday. Last i read they were expecting 100 boats but they were probably expecting warmer temps too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't expect 100 boats. I was there yesterday PM to play with the crappie a bit, got lots of dinks, only 5 keepers all put back. I only saw 1 bass boat out but The wind was cranking. I drove by the north marina today around 3 and there were only 2 trailers in the lot. From the way the crappie are acting and the forecast the rest of this week I would expect a wintertime type bite for the tourney.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 16, 2012)

Yea i doubt there will be 100 boats. The weather will scare some away but I bet there will be around 50. Id rather be fishing than sitting at home.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

What were you reading for water temps Big Joshy?


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I was out two weekends ago and it was at 37. Btw, not to thread jack, but when I was bank fishing, I saw a bunch of fish hitting the top of the water! Maybe 50+ grouped together by the campground. Any clue what they would've been?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jiginbrian said:


> I was out two weekends ago and it was at 37. Btw, not to thread jack, but when I was bank fishing, I saw a bunch of fish hitting the top of the water! Maybe 50+ grouped together by the campground. Any clue what they would've been?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My guess would be white bass. They are pretty thick in there. In the summer you can literally watch schools of them chase shad to the surface in 30+ foot of water.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

It seemed like I used everything I had to try and catch them but nothing would bite. Btw, if you see a nice red buzz bait in a bush, that's mine lol. Water was too cold to get in and grab it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jiginbrian said:


> It seemed like I used everything I had to try and catch them but nothing would bite. Btw, if you see a nice red buzz bait in a bush, that's mine lol. Water was too cold to get in and grab it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol. It happens. Next time that happens try throwing the lightest swimbait/ grub you have. The point in this is to resemble a dying shad, while it slowly sinks to the bottom. A weightless white grub works wonders from a boat, but may not go the distance from the bank. 

You get any bites on the buzzbait? Seems like the waters still to cold for fast moving baits, but I have seen crazier things happen. If I were to fish for bass this time of year I would throw a jig and slowly craw it back to the bank, or use a suspended jerk bait.....and dead stick it. (leave it set for 10 seconds between erratic jerks.) Just my o2.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Did not get a water temp cause I was just playing on the docks. From feeling the fish and reading their attitude on the Vexilar its very cold. The warmer rains at the beginning of the week should have woken things up just a tad near any inlet. There was a good mudline from the fresh rain water coming in from the feeder creek down by the east marina. If the crappie are any indication they are several weeks behind where they usually are at this time of year. The crappie were holding from 6-15 ft which is up a bit from the dead of winter but still lethargic.
Im no expert at all but my bass gameplan would be to find the nearest deep water next to an inlet that might be a few degrees warmer from the 50 degree rains we had and drag something slow! LOL


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Lol. It happens. Next time that happens try throwing the lightest swimbait/ grub you have. The point in this is to resemble a dying shad, while it slowly sinks to the bottom. A weightless white grub works wonders from a boat, but may not go the distance from the bank.
> 
> You get any bites on the buzzbait? Seems like the waters still to cold for fast moving baits, but I have seen crazier things happen. If I were to fish for bass this time of year I would throw a jig and slowly craw it back to the bank, or use a suspended jerk bait.....and dead stick it. (leave it set for 10 seconds between erratic jerks.) Just my o2.



No hits on the buzz bait! I didnt expect any though. Thanks for your tips though


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone have a report on the bass tourney today?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> Anyone have a report on the bass tourney today?


There were tons of boats out. I forgot all about it and decided to go crappie fishing....upon arriving at the bait store we realized what was going on. There were trucks parked everywhere, at the old bait store, all the way up to the beach. We decided to head back home and fish a smaller lake.

I too wonder how it went. How about it guys? 

How about the cat fish tournament?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe it was 13.27 pounds that won.3 fish one being 6.27


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

catfish tourny had 20 boats and most had a tough time with only 1 team catching a limit of 6 fish, we never got a bite all day, big fish was a nice 13.2 lber! Also we all got to see the tourneys big bass, floating on its side of course, sad to see. Same exact thing thing happened last year, I know if happens but still sad to see it. 


Salmonid


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure about the results but the guys in the 'Rippin Lips' boat had what looked to be a nice 15lb ?Channel? Cat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Any ideas on what water temps are/were recently?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got 44-46 Saturday afternoon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I got 44-46 Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks......trying to decide where im going thurs & fri (crappie fishing)


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Saturday morning the water temp was 39-40, by afternoon the water warmed up to 46. Water on the east end was warmest.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

